# but i want the camera....



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally has been wanting my camera lately lol


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

What a little character 


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

So cute!!

That face -- ohmygosh.


----------



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

Adorable! !!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

Pollo does that, too. She is so hard to get closeups of. She stretches out and licks the darned lens if I get close enough!


----------



## henrythetiel (Nov 2, 2012)

cutteeee!!! henry just poses when i try and take a close up picture.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Dally is a beauty as always.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is a great picture of Dally!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! Have miss that sweet face!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww so cute, love her little face


----------

